# Bare copper service neutral



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Is a bare copper service entrance neutral NEC compliant? 

230.41 says it is if I'm interpreting it correctly.

Isn't there a code section about running bare conductors with insulated conductors?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Is a bare copper service entrance neutral NEC compliant?
> 
> 230.41 says it is if I'm interpreting it correctly.
> 
> Isn't there a code section about running bare conductors with insulated conductors?



Of course it is. Haven't you seen a piece of SEU cable before?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

steelersman said:


> Of course it is. Haven't you seen a piece of SEU cable before?


He may be referring the neutral in a raceway.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've only seen one SER service ever. Mast and individual conductors is the standard here. 

My question only pertains to a mast and individual conductors.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Is a bare copper service entrance neutral NEC compliant?
> 
> 230.41 says it is if I'm interpreting it correctly.
> 
> Isn't there a code section about running bare conductors with insulated conductors?


Decades past it was common for the local poco to put a bare #4 in the underground service conduits out to the sidewalk connection point. I've managed to recover that bare copper conductor once or twice.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

So the consensus is that a bare copper neutral in conduit is acceptable?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> So the consensus is that a bare copper neutral in conduit is acceptable?


Yeah, on the supply side of the service..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree and have seen it many times.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks all. That type of install is very atypical in my area. Saw one today and needed to verify that it was a compliant install.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

See 250.118 (1)


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> I've only seen one SER service ever. Mast and individual conductors is the standard here.
> 
> My question only pertains to a mast and individual conductors.


looks ok to me. 
*
230.41 Insulation of Service-Entrance Conductors.​*Service-entrance conductors entering or on the exterior of
buildings or other structures shall be insulated.​_Exception: A grounded conductor shall be permitted to be
uninsulated as follows:
(1) Bare copper used in a raceway or part of a service
cable assembly.
(2) Bare copper for direct burial where bare copper is
judged to be suitable for the soil conditions.
(3) Bare copper for direct burial without regard to soil
conditions where part of a cable assembly identified for​underground use.
_ 
My brother lives out your way (federal way) I have never seen so many hip roofs and mast kits. The thing I don't get is his mast runs down inside the wall with a recessed meter pan nippled into a panel in the garage. That is not seen here and I am sure the ahj would fail it for the length of the unfused conductors inside the building. That seemed to be the norm everywhere I looked out there.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

cabletie said:


> looks ok to me.
> 
> *230.41 Insulation of Service-Entrance Conductors.*
> Service-entrance conductors entering or on the exterior of
> ...


Typical west coast application.

Here in the frozen north, good panel location is Meter/main outside, Load center in the garage, back to back. By being in the garage, the breakers actually get a chance to over heat, and trip. If it's cold, the breaker never would trip outdoors.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

cabletie said:


> My brother lives out your way (federal way) I have never seen so many hip roofs and mast kits. The thing I don't get is his mast runs down inside the wall with a recessed meter pan nippled into a panel in the garage. That is not seen here and I am sure the ahj would fail it for the length of the unfused conductors inside the building. That seemed to be the norm everywhere I looked out there.


Sharp eyes! We are allowed 15' of unfused service entrance conductor to enter the structure in WA. Makes for a nice clean install with a recessed can.


----------

